# OH CRAP!!!....... they are opening a 5 Guys Burgers and fries in my town



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a new building going up at the local shopping plaza, just heard from someone that works in the plaza that it's going to be a 5 Guys Burgers & Fries restaurant. Not good news for my waist line and cholesterol level. Up until now the closets one was in Enfield CT,  about a 30 minute drive from home. So I would only go there once every couple of months or so. If this turns out to be true, there will be one 5 minutes from my house. 

For those that have never been, 5 Guys is by far the best chain burger joint I have ever been to. But it's also one of the worst for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> There is a new building going up at the local shopping plaza, just heard from someone that works in the plaza that it's going to be a 5 Guys Burgers & Fries restaurant. Not good news for my waist line and cholesterol level. Up until now the closets one was in Enfield CT,  about a 30 minute drive from home. So I would only go there once every couple of months or so. If this turns out to be true, there will be one 5 minutes from my house.
> 
> For those that have never been, 5 Guys is by far the best chain burger joint I have ever been to. But it's also one of the worst for you.



Was just at the one in Farmington for lunch today. They did a little remodel there with new tables, chairs and soda machine and was disappointed that they got rid of the birch beer.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2011)

Did they still have Cherry Coke? That's my go-to drink at 5 Guys. Really helps wash down the 2lb small order of French fries.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2011)

You ever been to Plan B in West Hartford? Awesome gourmet burgers!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Did they still have Cherry Coke? That's my go-to drink at 5 Guys. Really helps wash down the 2lb small order of French fries.



The went with a couple of these fancy Coke Freestyle machines http://www.coca-colafreestyle.com/


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2011)

My condolences.


----------



## Edd (Sep 4, 2011)

Never tried them but would love to.  There's no location near NH as far as I know.  The best fast food I've tried is In-N-Out Burger when I lived in CA and I'm praying they make it up this way.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2011)

Edd said:


> Never tried them but would love to.  There's no location near NH as far as I know.  The best fast food I've tried is In-N-Out Burger when I lived in CA and I'm praying they make it up this way.



YES. when i used to fly to CA for business a lot my first stop was always In-N-Out Burger.

5 Guys is pretty good too though, as long as you don't have peanut allergies.


----------



## Nick (Sep 4, 2011)

They were in a magazine recently as having literally the worst food for you...  I think a burger and fries was pushing 2000 calories 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> They were in a magazine recently as having literally the worst food for you...  I think a burger and fries was pushing 2000 calories
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



It could easily be 200 calories if you eat all the fries they give you. Have you ever eaten there? No matter what size frie you order, they just scoop a s#%^ load of fried and basically fill up the bottom of a large brown paper bag. When my wife and I go we each get a burger and share a small order of fries, and there are still fries left.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> It could easily be 200 calories if you eat all the fries they give you. Have you ever eaten there? No matter what size frie you order, they just scoop a s#%^ load of fried and basically fill up the bottom of a large brown paper bag. When my wife and I go we each get a burger and share a small order of fries, and there are still fries left.



Amateur, I ate the cheeseburger, whole bag of fries and 3-4 root beers myself yesterday.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Amateur, I ate the cheeseburger, whole bag of fries and 3-4 root beers myself yesterday.



Dude....props.   

They opened one in Portland recently.  I didn't realize that the regular burger had 2 patties on it.  Total mangasm.  The cajun fries are delicious.  

Not that anyone REALLY wants to think about caloric impact if you are heading to a burger joint but you can be semi-health conscious by getting the Jr. Cheese Burger (single patty) and share a small fry. (which actually filled me up) That adds up to approx. 900 calories, but, my theory is if you are going to eat there, go big.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2011)

Was it a double cheese burger or a single?

That's he other thing about 5 Guys, a 'hamburger' or ' cheese burger' is a double. If you want a single you order a 'junior' or something like that.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Was it a double cheese burger or a single?
> 
> That's he other thing about 5 Guys, a 'hamburger' or ' cheese burger' is a double. If you want a single you order a 'junior' or something like that.



It was a the double with lettuce tomato mayo pickle ketchup and mustard and the Cajun fries. Just glad there wasn't much traffic on the way home!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> It could easily be 200 calories if you eat all the fries they give you. Have you ever eaten there? No matter what size frie you order, they just scoop a s#%^ load of fried and basically fill up the bottom of a large brown paper bag. When my wife and I go we each get a burger and share a small order of fries, and there are still fries left.



Only been once. Not a fan of the 'fry dump'.  I ordered a burger and small fry. They put the burger and small cup of fries in the sack 1st, then topped off the whole bag with fries. It was pretty freaking nasty to have to reach down through 8 inches of grease covered fries to retrieve the burger in the bottom of the sack. Next time I will be specific that the little cup of fries is all I want.  They'll prolly laugh at me for it.

A 'small' order of fries is enough for Five Guys.  Perhaps that's where they got their name.


----------



## vcunning (Sep 5, 2011)

The worst part is when I do take out.  The car smells like fries forever . . . After a 3 minute ride home.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.746759,-72.875048


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2011)

Just thinking of a 5 guys bacon cheeseburger with fresh jalapeno slices has me drooling! (And my brain hasn't even thought about their fries yet!)

And BTW, if you didn't know, 5 guys has an app with a store locator and the ability even to order ahead of time for some of their locations!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just thinking of a 5 guys bacon cheeseburger with fresh jalapeno slices has me drooling! (And my brain hasn't even thought about their fries yet!)
> 
> And BTW, if you didn't know, 5 guys has an app with a store locator and the ability even to order ahead of time for some of their locations!



REALLY didn't need to know about that app!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And BTW, if you didn't know, 5 guys has an app with a store locator and the ability even to order ahead of time for some of their locations!



Downloaded.  Thanks :beer: Let the weight gain begin.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 6, 2011)

5 Guys is a darn tasty burger, no doubt. Still, I prefer Burgers Shakes and Fries, in Greenwich and Darien. The Darien location has a dandy beer selection. Tast-T.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2011)

no doubt a great burger for a chain.  I think B.Good in Boston is better for a small chain. Independent fast food Burger joints, Tasty Burger and Uburger in Boston are also better.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2011)

I wasn't aware that they had Cajun fries at 5 Guys...  Their regular fries are awesome though.  I'd rather eat all the fries and leave some burger behind if I wasn't going to finish everything (not likely).  It's a good thing that there isn't one nearby!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I wasn't aware that they had Cajun fries at 5 Guys...  Their regular fries are awesome though.  I'd rather eat all the fries and leave some burger behind if I wasn't going to finish everything (not likely).  It's a good thing that there isn't one nearby!



looks like you will have to make the trip to try the cajun fries soon!


----------



## hammer (Sep 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> looks like you will have to make the trip to try the cajun fries soon!


Not sure about other locations but when we had the cajun fries they were too heavy on the spices...and I enjoy spicy fries.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2011)

I went to the one in Sandy, Utah and man were those fries good....


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 6, 2011)

hammer said:


> Not sure about other locations but when we had the cajun fries they were too heavy on the spices...and I enjoy spicy fries.



Like any place with fries, it all depends on the kid at the oil pit. I've had them come out good and also ok.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had one. Just seemed like a really greasy burger to me.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 6, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no doubt a great burger for a chain.  I think B.Good in Boston is better for a small chain. Independent fast food Burger joints, Tasty Burger and Uburger in Boston are also better.



B. Good is beter. Wasn't impressed with Uburger- seems very similar, in retrospect, to 5 Guys.

Haven't managed to get around to 5 Napkin, seems a little hifalutin' for a burger joint.
Still love a bruger at R F O'Sullivan's, though.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 6, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> B. Good is beter. Wasn't impressed with Uburger- seems very similar, in retrospect, to 5 Guys.
> 
> Haven't managed to get around to 5 Napkin, seems a little hifalutin' for a burger joint.
> Still love a bruger at R F O'Sullivan's, though.



Got to take a nice close look at the 5 Napkin just outside of Colpey/The Pru on Saturday as I was sitting in traffic exiting the Mass Pike on my way to the Red Sox/Rangers Game.  Looked mighty tasty, almost made my business partner who I was going to the game with roll the window of my car down to try and get a wiff of cooking cow!  Heck, if we weren't already running late for the game, convincing us to walk the opposite way out of the parking garage we parked in towards 5 Napkin instead of Fenway likely wouldn't have been too tough! :lol:  Then again there's also a new Capital Grille on Dalton Street across from The Summer Shack that just opened up too.  I'm guessing that we could have gotten a mighty fine piece of grilled cow there too!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2011)

5 Napkin does look awesome indeed.

I will probably never eat there due to it's location though. If I happen to be walking up that street, the Brasserie Jo Duck Confit Vortex sucks me in every time.


----------



## hammer (Jun 27, 2012)

My company just moved and there's a Five Guys near our new office.  I'm in trouble now...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 27, 2012)

I know what I want for dinner now


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> My company just moved and there's a Five Guys near our new office.  I'm in trouble now...


Fries are delicious enjoy .


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Fries are delicious enjoy .



Get the cajun fries.


----------



## severine (Jun 27, 2012)

Now that I've had Plan B burgers in Simsbury, 5 Guys has been ruined for me. Can't believe my MIL thinks 5 Guys is better! They're apples and oranges! In the 6 months I've been working in Simsbury, I've gone to 5 Guys for lunch maybe twice... and Plan B. I can't even count.


----------



## playoutside (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't eat burgers more than once/month...but it looks like I have hit most of these small chains....
Not a fan of 5 guys...the mountain of fries is just obscene and the burger is nothing special. 
5 Napkin is pretty darn good...although they use a fairly lean meat so the burger can be dry.  They have these awesome rosemary fries...yum...maybe the best fries I've had
B.Good is a pretty good burger...i like that it is locally sourced ingredients.  The fries are good if eaten there, gross if taken out.  I think they are baked not fried.
Fat Burger (not sure they have made it to NE yet) is pretty good.  Made to order burger.  Much better prep than 5 guys.  A bit like In-n-out burger, but not sure they have as high quality ingredients.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol about a month ago I told one of my sons to go get some burgers for dinner...I figured BK value menu...Mcd's Dollar menu..Im lookin good..I give em 5 bucks. Im thinkin..at least three burgers one way or another.

He comes back with this awesome burger. It was great! Had all the stuff I wanted on it. I said "hey this is good where did you get this" He says " 5 guys, right behind Wegmans (food store). He then says...Ohhh btw...you owe me $2.85 more lol...

Its definitely better than a junk burger but im partial to junk food lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2012)

playoutside said:


> I don't eat burgers more than once/month...but it looks like I have hit most of these small chains....Not a fan of 5 guys...the mountain of fries is just obscene and the burger is nothing special. 5 Napkin is pretty darn good...although they use a fairly lean meat so the burger can be dry.  They have these awesome rosemary fries...yum...maybe the best fries I've hadB.Good is a pretty good burger...i like that it is locally sourced ingredients.  The fries are good if eaten there, gross if taken out.  I think theyp are baked not fried.Fat Burger (not sure they have made it to NE yet) is pretty good.  Made to order burger.  Much better prep than 5 guys.  A bit like In-n-out burger, but not sure they have as high quality ingredients.


I agree their burgers are better then Mc D and B. King but a good Wendy's burger i take over 5 guys.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't do burger places on a regular basis, have tried 5guys 2 or 3 times. Prefer Burger king. Usually, just prefer to put a beef patty from Whole Food on my charcoal grill, can't be beat that meat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Don't do burger places on a regular basis, have tried 5guys 2 or 3 times. Prefer Burger king. Usually, just prefer to put a beef patty from Whole Food on my charcoal grill, can't be beat that meat.


Thanks I think try that whole foods burger for bbq, you still live in south westchester county their is great organic burger joint in near Port Chester called Elevation Burger they say all their food is from Colorado and they good vanilla shakes to, its buy shopping center with cvs and lenny bagels,  i think it's  technicaly in Rye Brook. http://www.yelp.com/biz/elevation-burger-rye-brook


----------



## skijay (Jun 28, 2012)

Plan B was my first gourmet burger and continues to be my favorite.


----------



## skijay (Jun 30, 2012)

For those of us who trek up and back on I-91 to VT or NH, there is going to be a Plan B opening up at the Basketball Hall of Fame (Springfield, MA). It's going to be where Pazzo Ristorante was. I didn't even realize that place closed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

ha, never saw that before, makes me want to go get a burger


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 11, 2012)

Fries are sick, and a large is not doable.....

I've morphed to preferring the little (single) burgher but just me.

The dogs are sick too.....

The whole place is sick, the blend your own soda machine is sick.....

gotta stay away


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2012)

Found out last week that a 5 guys will be coming to a location that is both about 5 miles from my office and 5 miles from my house in late fall/early winter!


----------



## hammer (Sep 12, 2012)

Just had Five Guys for lunch...wish I could go and take a nap now. Will have to _really_ scale back on dinner. :smile:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the toppings make the burger taste better then it really is, It is good but in way do I think it like a 6 out 1-10 of best burgers ever, they have one in Midvalle Utah next to the cheap super 6 hotel if anyone is heading to Utah to ski this winter.


----------



## hammer (Sep 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I think B.Good in Boston is better for a small chain.


Now I'm in even more trouble...there's one of those just a bit further away from work.


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

I miss being in Boston and going to this place --> http://www.chacarero.com/


----------

